# Hallo!



## julian (1 Juli 2006)

moin, moin, 
ich stelle mich hiermit mal vor, bin vor kurzer zeit auf diese seite gestoßen und finde sie klasse.
werde mich nun auch aktiver beteidigen


----------



## Muli (1 Juli 2006)

Na das klingt doch nach Engelsgesang in meinen Ohren! Dann will ich dich hier mal herzlich Willkommen heissen julian und auf ein nettes und gemütliches Miteinander innerhalb dieser kleinen Welt der Stars und Sternchen!


----------



## spoiler (2 Juli 2006)

Immer ran ans Werk  Willkommen auch vom mir!!!


----------

